# للبيع شقه مميزة 175م بالمنطقه الثامنه بمدينه نصر



## اسلام محمد (25 ديسمبر 2011)

كود الاعــــلان : 120122
للبيع شقه مميزة بالمنطقه الثامنه بمدينه نصر مساحتها 175متر عبارة عن ....
(3غرف نوم + 3ريسبشن + 2حمام + مطبخ)
•	باركيه مسمار ..الغرف خشب موسكى 
•	دور عاشر + 2 اسانسير 
المطلــوب / 525 الف جنيــه
للاتصـــال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------

